# change user name



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Can someone please help.
After recently joining this excellent club and seeing how it operates I would now like to change my user name to Monkey Hanger.
Can someone please do this for me as I understand I cannot just change it myself.

cheers.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll alert admin for you, they can do it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Done


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How many Monkey Hangers do we need lol


----------

